# How to resize a photo in Lightroom Mobile before saving to Camera Rolll on iPad



## Brenda Clarkson

I've been experimenting with Lightroom Mobile.  I've successfully transferred the images from my SD card to the iPad Camera Roll, imported some photos to Lightroom Mobile and then tweaked and cropped them.  Now I would like to save a few of them back to the Camera Roll, but I want them to have fixed pixel dimensions (like long edge 1200 pixels).  So I need to be able to either resize the photos first, or else specify a size when they are being saved to the Camera Roll.  I can usually figure out how to do most things by searching on the web or going through all the menu options, but I haven't been able to solve this problem.  I would really appreciate if someone could explain how this is done.  My goal is to post photos (with a fixed size) to a blog from the Camera Roll when I am traveling and away from my computer.

Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi Brenda, welcome to the forum!

Good question... the reason you can't find the answer is Lightroom mobile doesn't offer control over the size when saving them back to the camera roll.  You may be able to resize them as you upload them to your blog though.


----------



## johnbeardy

I don't think there's a way you can control the size, Brenda. Usually blog software will do the resizing though.

John


----------



## Johan Elzenga

You can use another app to resize the photo once it's saved to the camera roll.


----------



## Brenda Clarkson

Thanks for the help - I won't spend any more time trying to figure it out!  Seems strange that a photo editing app doesn't have a way to resize a photo.  I can find other ways to accomplish the resize, but it means the photo will go through 2 JPEG compression cycles (once out of Lightroom Mobile, and again to resize).  When I do it from Lightroom on my computer, I get what I want in just one step.  Probably doesn't matter much.  Maybe resize will be added in a future version.  Thanks again.


----------



## johnbeardy

Part of the reason neither LrMobile nor Camera Roll nor Snapseed etc offer a generic resizing tool is that they resize "silently" instead. So when they send images to another app, the necessary resizing is built into the Share definition appropriate for email or for another Adobe app or whatever. Also, with regard to web output, today's huge diversity of screen sizes and resolutions, plus fewer bandwidth restrictions, means that web pages tend to access larger images and resizing happens in the browser. That's a generalisation, but hopefully provides an insight into the issues.


----------

